# Black poop



## Johnners (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi,

Over the last week my B&W, Hector, has been eating fine and behaving normal but his poo has been coming out black and very firm. He isn't struggling to poo and its black no matter what I feed him.

He's coming up 3 foot now and I mainly feed him mice, mince beef, mince turkey, hard boiled egg and some fruit changing each day or mixed up for variety. All are supplemented with calcium dust.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Justsomedude (Aug 15, 2016)

I think that's pretty normal mine does the same thing however make sure you see the white in his poop as well to make sure he is getting enough fluids.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Justsomedude said:


> I think that's pretty normal mine does the same thing however make sure you see the white in his poop as well to make sure he is getting enough fluids.


Sounds right. Stress, new food, can change stool some. You'll create your own normal, but black and white uric acid is good.


----------



## Johnners (Aug 16, 2016)

Yeah there's always the 'white plug' before and sometimes just the white when he pees I think. I'm paranoid about impaction so I bath him before I feed him every night to make sure he has a 'clear out'. I've only owned bearded dragons before and it was similar with them. 

In the last few weeks he's not been coming out for a day at all once or twice week. Is this normal? He's eating like there's no tomorrow and I measure him weekly and he averages 1-2 inches.


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 16, 2016)

He's settling into his new routine, which will change seasonally and as he ages. No sweat on that. Eating, pooping, growing = Good combo.


----------



## Johnners (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks for the help from you both.


----------

